# Precision Matthews 12"x36" Lathe - $2,500 (Addison, PA)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 9, 2020)

Precision 12"x36" Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

PM-1236 PRECISION 12″X36″ LATHE Main Features Of This Machine: D1-4 Camlock Spindle Mount, for...



					westmd.craigslist.org


----------

